# RIP The BattleMage



## VVoltz (Nov 18, 2007)

RIP the BattleMage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







say hello to: The Pirate Lord!


----------



## Ducky (Nov 18, 2007)

I like the battle mage >


----------



## Osaka (Nov 18, 2007)

this is the one and only Pirate Lord


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Osaka @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> this is the one and only Pirate Lord



Indeed, he does what he wants cos' he is free.
Hehehe, still. 

I can't believe it took me so much to make them.


----------



## Shinji (Nov 19, 2007)

I like it.  Kinda reminds me of the style War


----------



## JPH (Nov 19, 2007)

I can't say I won't miss 'im...but I likez the new one a lot!

P.S.



*VS*


----------



## Shinji (Nov 19, 2007)

JPH, you MUST be antiVVoltz.


----------

